# Spray foam insullation touch up - what can be used?



## bf514921 (Jul 8, 2012)

The skinny: had closed cell spray foam installed in my basement remodel. very happy with it so far. I have to run a few additional wires, and would like to add some more insulation in a few more spots and completly fill a few places/voids. I have r14 in walls and r21 in the rimm joist.

questions- Do i need to order a spray foam touch up kit from one of the online places do do this?

Is the "great stuff" http://greatstuff.dow.com/ insullation in a can closed cell, can it be used for touch up/more filling?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Closed cell window and door foam (available at HD/Lowes) will work fine.


----------



## bf514921 (Jul 8, 2012)

windows, so the foam in a can like great stuff or i saw another brand dont remeber what it is , is closed cell? i read the can and couldnt find that isted.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most foams for gap and crack fillers are open cell.


----------



## Venter (Aug 14, 2012)

FWIW, I've looked and never found any of the spray foams at big box stores that actually specified whether they were open of closed cell foam. 

Does anyone know what the Hilti spray foam is? I assume that is high grade.


----------



## bf514921 (Jul 8, 2012)

I havent found any spray foam in the bix box that is closed cell. Also when choosing an online foam look at the data sheet. All closed cell is not created equal. I had a pro install spray foam, went to the data sheet for it and most of the closed cell do it yourself foams are not as good. I found that to match what my contractor installed i need the High density version of some foams to match the perms if they offer one comparable.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Window and door low expansion foam is CC SPF in most cases.


----------



## bf514921 (Jul 8, 2012)

windows, thanks, for some reasone latly i am brain damaged, i just googled is great stuff closed cell , and yes it is per 
http://building.dow.com/na/en/products/sealants/windowdoor.htm


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad I could help.

Good luck and happy DIY'ing!


----------

